# Help!!!



## Muscle_Girl (Feb 24, 2002)

Ok... here it is:
We ( myself, and 2 other friends) were thinking that we want ourselves drop dead gorgeous on the beaches this year! We wanna be making all those guys turn their heads when we walk by! So, we need a plan... Not a bulking cycle.. but just a weekly schedule for getting us all fit.
We plan on doing anything to get lookin good.. we are changing our diet and have access to a school gym for about 2 hours each day after school Mon- Thurs.
So, I was just asking around if anyone had a good schedule...we are all basicly the same height and weight... that being bout 5'6- 5'7 at 130-145 lbs
So if anyone could help us out it would be great!!

We are also looking for a good diet to try out... if you can leave ideal foods to eat at each meal setting and what are best for fat loss.


----------



## Dero (Feb 24, 2002)

You mean,you are ready to dropppp Pizza and fast food out of your diet???


----------



## Dero (Feb 24, 2002)

Hmmmmmm...
Second thoughts???


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2002)

I think fake breasts turn more heads than the skinny little bitch look, me personally, I like the athletic, capable, non-breakable look!

I would start with a transition program for about 2 weeks, basically a clean-up!

Then while your getting rid of crap and sugars, someone here ought to be able to give you a good plan for your goals!

FC


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Feb 24, 2002)

LOL, I am not too much of a fast food person Dero

Fat Cell: what exactly is in a transition program.. give me an idea of what I have to put my body through!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2002)

Take what your eating now, think about what you think would be better, and take two weeks to get there, GRADUALLY!

FC


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Feb 24, 2002)

So, it wouldn't be right to just change my eating habits overnight?? Like I mean it could be doné like that but what are the risks of that?


----------



## Orange357 (Feb 24, 2002)

you will fail quickly. do a clean up of 2 weeks or so, add cardio and go to the gym.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 24, 2002)

What is your current diet?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Feb 24, 2002)

Umm... I usually have a bowl of vector in the morning, with orange juice.... I must admit that I do usually skip lunch...
And dinner varies with the day. But is usually pasta with tomato sauces. Or a meal with veggies, potatoes and chicken breasts/ham/steak/pork chops.. ect


----------



## Arnold (Feb 24, 2002)

So, you only eat twice per day?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Feb 25, 2002)

Yea... basicly.. sorry!
Thats the point... I am looking for help here!!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Muscle_Girl *_
> Umm... I usually have a bowl of vector in the morning, with orange juice.... I must admit that I do usually skip lunch...
> And dinner varies with the day. But is usually pasta with tomato sauces. Or a meal with veggies, potatoes and chicken breasts/ham/steak/pork chops.. ect



Read this!!! 

And this... 

....and this! 

Too much sugar, wrong type of carbs, not enough protein, not enough meals, not enough food!!!!

Vector & OJ is a breakfast of sugar....switch to oats & a protein shake or egg whites

Don't skip meals...try to eat every 3 hrs, protein at every meal

Pasta...too calorie/carb dense for a cut.....lean protein, sweet potato, veggies.

You should be reaching for 5-6 meals a day consisting of lean protein, slow-burning/low-glycemic carbs & some EFA's.


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Muscle_Girl *_ We wanna be making all those guys turn their heads when we walk by!


Just go to the damn beach naked!!!  Why must women make everything so difficult???


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Feb 25, 2002)

Thank you very much W8. That info was very helpful and I now have a better understanding of what my body needs!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Feb 25, 2002)

ALBOB!!!!!!!!! Your so anyoing... I am sitting here asking a truthful question and you gotta turn it into a joke


----------



## Maximum (Feb 25, 2002)

How old are the 3 of you cause you said you had access to a school gym, is that highschool or college gym, why not hit a balley's or other female intended gyms and do cycle or step classes.


----------



## irontime (Feb 25, 2002)

Whatchha talkin 'bout there chicky? I know that if a sexy girl walked past me naked my head would turn, geeze My good buddy Albob tries to give you the simplest solution and you have to shun him, Women!


----------



## Orange357 (Feb 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Whatchha talkin 'bout there chicky? I know that if a sexy girl walked past me naked my head would turn, geeze My good buddy Albob tries to give you the simplest solution and you have to shun him, Women!




 Yeah, whats the deal?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 25, 2002)

Increase your meals to 5-6 small ones per day, cut down on the carbs and sugars, increase protein, and work-out 3-4 times per week.
That would be a great start!


----------



## Bigtex111 (Feb 25, 2002)

Just get the smallest bikini you can find.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> Read this!!!
> ...



Impressive! 

FC


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fat Cell *_
> 
> 
> Impressive!
> ...



Learned it from the best, well some of it anyway


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Feb 26, 2002)

IT!!! I am talkin about actually working for those head turns. 'Some fat chick runnin donw the beach would turn alot of heads.. and I don't want that! I wanna also look good... Heads turning was basicly just an expression!

And thanks for the suggestion BigTex!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Feb 26, 2002)

OH yea!! And Maximum... Umm, I am in highschool.. and I don't wanna put out all that money towards a gym! Our school gym is very well equipped.. So I am gonna settle with that one for now.


----------



## irontime (Feb 26, 2002)

So you want a good workout with out spending, hmmmm, oh ya, SEX is supposed to burn a lot of calories


----------



## irontime (Feb 26, 2002)

Hey, it was only a matter of time before the conversation started to go in that direction anyways


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Feb 26, 2002)

LOL, yea.. once you got a hold of the thread! 
And I know that sex burns alot, But I just need someone to do it with me


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 26, 2002)

Now that's just not right.  I make a simple suggestion to try to help you out and I get b*thced at.  He makes blatant sexual propositions and you return a pseudo-sexual offer?  I'm not asking for sexual favors here but you could at least acknowledge that I was trying to help.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Feb 26, 2002)

OK OK!!
FINE!!!!!!!!!
Thank you ALBOB for trying to help.. and now you can make a mess of the thread cause I got my answers!


----------



## Pitboss (Feb 26, 2002)

Hey MG.. just my own personal opinion.. especially for those indivuals that are new, or some what new to working out and dieting.. and dieting is the key.  There is a something we used to use all the time in the military.. K.I.S.S. ... Keep it simple stupid, in nicer terms don't kill yourself trying to figure out proper diets, work outs, etc... this stuff will come on it's own with experience.  

So with that said I recommend a book called Body For Life.. everyone and I do mean everyone that has taken this book and followed it forthe entire 12 weeks will see results, good if not great results. The problem is most people falter and the just give up because they lose patience and can't stick to the diet. 

The book is like $12.00 US and can be bought on line at MM.

I have read it and think it's well worth it. 

and sorry but sex does not burn enough calories..


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> and sorry but sex does not burn enough calories..



Only because I actually have permission to be pornal am I NOT going to be pornal.............................PB you owe me one.  

Muscle Girl, you take all the fun away when you give me permission.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Feb 26, 2002)

LOL, you guys are funny together... And PB, whatcha doin!!! You just went against your own rules with that last line there


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Feb 26, 2002)

Oh.. and I take back giving you permission ALBOB. I hate it whe nyou get all pornal and stuff so don't do it!!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Muscle_Girl *_I hate it when you get all pornal and stuff


That's not what you said a few weeks ago.


----------



## realdeal (Feb 26, 2002)

i just want to know which beaches u r planning on going to in Canada? because i live here and there really arent any good ones.


----------



## Pitboss (Feb 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Muscle_Girl *_
> ... And PB, whatcha doin!!! You just went against your own rules with that last line there


No I didn't.  Sex, like protein powders is just a form of supplimentation to a regular cadio and weight training program


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Feb 26, 2002)

ALBOB, if you don't get me then you must be blonde!
I was saying that so you would start sayin pornal stuff again 
Umm, have you heard of Wassaga Beach... They have a nice beach to go lay on! But we have alot of beaches around here.. not that I will be in the water.. but its still the beach! LOL
And I get ya now PB, I know your secret


----------



## irontime (Feb 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> and sorry but sex does not burn enough calories..


Damnit PB shutup
I was going to get laid!!


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Muscle_Girl *_
> ALBOB, if you don't get me then you must be blonde!
> I was saying that so you would start sayin pornal stuff again



#1 I understand completely.  As a matter of fact I'm thinking YOU'RE the blonde in the conversation because I DID start saying pronal stuff.  Get it?

#2 Is that "get" in the physical sense?  You got a map to that beach?

#3  In reference to #1, I think I'm gonna have to check and make sure.  If you really are blonde I'll have to adjust my posts to compensate.


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_and sorry but sex does not burn enough calories..



Then you ain't doin' it right!!!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Feb 27, 2002)

LOL, no I am not blonde.. and if you don't believe me ask PB, or even IT!! He has been around a few times 
And IT, don't worry, you are stil gonna get laid


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Muscle_Girl *_
> LOL, no I am not blonde.. and if you don't believe me ask PB, or even IT!!


YOU BASTARDS!!!!!  PB, WTF???  I thought we shared?!?!?  IT, WTF???  NO, you can NOT wear that T-Shirt!!!!! I can't believe my buds would exclude me from this!!!  Not even a PICTURE, damnit!!!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Feb 27, 2002)

LMAO, guess they don't find you IMPORTANT enough!!!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Feb 27, 2002)

"Vector & OJ is a breakfast of sugar....switch to oats & a protein shake or egg whites"
OK, I gots the oats... but I can't get the protein powder yet...any substitite suggestions until I can get it??


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2002)

Egg whites!



> "Vector & OJ is a breakfast of sugar....switch to oats & a protein shake or *egg whites*"


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Egg whites!



Jeeze, I guess Muscle Girl really is a blonde......................I'm still gonna have to check though.


----------



## irontime (Feb 27, 2002)

Relax buddy, I'll let you know if she is a natural blonde when I 'take a little trip down under', if you know what I'm saying


----------



## Pitboss (Feb 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Relax buddy, I'll let you know if she is a natural blonde when I 'take a little trip down under', if you know what I'm saying



She's a redhead.... but for some reason I'm guessing you may not find any proof of that IT..  

.... ugh I hate egg whites!!!!!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Feb 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Egg whites!


LOL, yea I noticed that one but was kinda avoiding it cause of all the shyt said about it a lil while ago...So, is there anything other than egg whites to give me that extra protein?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Feb 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> She's a redhead.... but for some reason I'm guessing you may not find any proof of that IT..
> ...


Dunno, but if it happens I will give you proof PB and ALBOB.


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Muscle_Girl *_So, is there anything other than egg whites to give me that extra protein?



Well, well, well.......As a matter of fact there is just such a concoction.  Step right over here little lady and I'll hook you up with all the protein you'll ever need. 

Did I just say that?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Feb 28, 2002)

I hope you didn't just say that!!!


----------



## irontime (Feb 28, 2002)

OH MY GOD!! he DID just say that!!


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 28, 2002)

#1 You asked
#2 I answered
#3 Irontime was thinking EXACTLY the same thing but was too much of a coward to say it.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Feb 28, 2002)

No, as simple as this:
You are too much of a pervert to get the actual idea of what I was asking...
You are also way too senile to realise the fact that I was asking a simple, and important question, in a non-joking way! 
I did ask, sure.. but I wasn't looking for YOUR response!
And for #3 up there on your list: sure, he is ok to think that and say it if he wants, but I think your too old to even think of this type of stuff anymore... so go change your diaper and take some pills.


----------



## elvn (Feb 28, 2002)

Hey musclegirl.  It seems you have lots of info with this post but I thought I'ld give some sugg. anyways.  As an aside, I think its great that you're changing your diet to help your fitness goals esp. as a younger female since this can be really hard.  Good for you.
My advice is start slow b/c you're less inclined to fail and this will help you in the long run, trust me!! I mean start incorporating better foods into your daily diet slowly so that they become routine.  I know you want to do this to get ready for summer but try to keep a clean way of life forever.  It'll increase your metaboism and giveyou more energy than skipping meals and not eating a balanced diet.  I find by eating clean consistently, and I'm not a BB, I get to eat more food which is GREAT, and I get to cheat more than I did b/f b/c I train consistently
Sub. to eggs and whey protein that you can eat in the morning is cottage cheese. Lots of sodium which isn't the greatest, and I know its dairy which many BB will tell you to avoid like the plague but its got 15g of protein / half-cup and low carb so it'll work for you now.  I have one cup of it, I mix it with 1/2 cup of allbran or some cereal with at least 10g of fiber/serving, put nosugar maple syrup on it and splenda, a little cinnamon and eat it that way.  i like it but i'm kinda weird
My advice is for a month, try spltting your diet into 40/40/20, p/c/f, so that you get used to more protein.  It really is hard doing this all at once b/c it takes a while to figure out what you like to eat that works in your diet. 
Youll see results and then you can work towards using plans like low-carb diets.  
I don't what links w8lifter gave you here is a link to WNSO, I think that's their acronym, along with some links to sample diets.  They have great info and I like their site.

http://www.fitnessboost.com
http://www.fitnessboost.com/reviews/show_review.php?review_id=111
http://www.fitnessboost.com/reviews/show_review.php?review_id=127


----------



## irontime (Mar 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> #3 Irontime was thinking EXACTLY the same thing but was too much of a coward to say it.


Close, more like I was thinking the exact same thing but I happened to be logged off at the time and you beet me to it

by M-G;
"but I think your too old to even think of this type of stuff anymore... so go change your diaper and take some pills."
 BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA looks like Esmeralda is going to have to jump in here and save your ass again here buddy. Kind of a cool system we got going here eh? she watches out for you, and I have the lovely M-G to take care of me, thanx sweetie


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Mar 1, 2002)

LMAO, not really lookin after you, but more protecting my "ïnvestments"
hehehe

elvn: THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!! That was EXACTLY what I was looking for!!!


----------



## elvn (Mar 2, 2002)

no problem!
and good luck


----------

